
Ask HN: Should I open-source my free iOS app when I publish it in the App Store? - cosmorocket
I am working on a free app that I am going to publish on App Store, as my first attempt to get to the iOS apps market.<p>It&#x27;s going to be a better (in my dreams and hopes) version of an existing app. Put simple, it will be a messaging app.<p>I wonder if it will have more cons or pros, which is surely debatable, if I open-source it and all its new versions while I am working on further improvements. Pros I imagine are better bugs catching, in case people are interested in improving it, getting advice how to improve its structure. Cons, as one can worry, are if some shady tod decides to use the source to build his own clone of the app and publish on the App Store with his own goals. I am not so worried about this because I am sure it&#x27;s much more to do on the path to success than just changing icons and labels, compiling and publishing.<p>Please share your thoughts on this dilemma.
======
rudimk
Honestly, I'd say go for it, open-source it. Like you said, a successful app's
more than just changing icons and the like!

One tip - maybe you could think about constructing a tutorial of sorts around
your app's codebase? Something like this:
[https://mackenziechild.me/12-in-12/](https://mackenziechild.me/12-in-12/)

